# 9 N spark plug removal



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

My brother has a 9N that has a pipe conduit containing spark plug wires running the length of the head. This according to him prevents a plug socket and ratchet being used for spark plug removal and instillation. Just wondering what other 9N owners have done to get around this problematic situation.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

stickerpicker said:


> My brother has a 9N that has a pipe conduit containing spark plug wires running the length of the head. This according to him prevents a plug socket and ratchet being used for spark plug removal and instillation. Just wondering what other 9N owners have done to get around this problematic situation.


 Mine has the wire tube, I donor have any problems removing plugs..


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

I use a 13/16 offset box wrench


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

The conduit on mine has enough play in it to gently move it aside. Then I can slip a standard 13/16 spark plug socket on. Just put new plugs in yesterday,


----------

